# event horizon's mish mash



## event horizon (Nov 12, 2009)

Not really bothered about hitting that 50 post thing tbh but thought this would be fun anyway 

*Front end*
Stereo - Krell DT10, Monarchy Audio DIP24/96, Monarchy Audio dual 20 bit DAC
5.1 - Sony BDP-S550
Denon DVD2930

*Other front end*
Aiwa AP 2600 with Nagoaka MP11

*Other AV*
Pioneer DVD/HDD recorder
Panasonic NS-SV120 SVHS 

*Control*
Stereo - Classe Audio DR5
5.1 - Audio Research MP1

*Active crossover*
Behringer DCX2496

*Amplification*
Krell KSA250
Parasound HCA1206
Carver M1.5T

*Speakers*
NS1000M (3 pairs heavily modified & semi active)
440L (15.5ft3) subwoofers with 2 x 15" in each (12.5Hz not a problem) *x4!* :bigsmile:

*Display*
Toshiba 42Z3030
Mitsubishi HC5000 (120" screen)

*Cabling* :whistling:
All sorts, Van Den Hul & allsorts including cheap homemade stuff :rofl:

My brain is melting :blink:

One day soon it'll all be combined into my ideal AV & hifi setup...


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> 440L (15.5ft3) subwoofers with 2 x 15" in each (12.5Hz not a problem) *x4!*


What subs are they?


----------



## event horizon (Nov 12, 2009)

Well the enclosures are home made but i'm assuming you mean drivers? Some large displacement Monacor PA types if i remember correctly. They certainly move some air, with just 60W an 8ft long radiator took a severe dislike to 16Hz & threatened to come off of the wall. Took quite a while to shut everything up


----------

